# If you can only choose ONE blacksmith/hamono/maker/brand ....



## Xenif (Aug 19, 2019)

(Inspired by a reply to the one steel thread by Nemo)
I know this is a very hard question, as some knives are forged and ground and finished by different people. But if you had to choose ONE maker, who would you pick and why?


----------



## Zweber12 (Aug 19, 2019)

hmm... let me think about that one...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 19, 2019)

Xerxes ... no doubt 'bout that. Never met such a versatile knife maker. From stainless to high end tool steel to simple carbon. From simple but functional to fancy knives... monosteel, honyaki, sanmai, damascuc, custom damascus... from bread knife to workhorse Gyuto... Yo and Wa... 

And no... I don't get paid (unfortunately).

Regards, Iggy


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 19, 2019)

For the types of food we typically cut up (veg, meat), I have to go with Martell. Pettey, gyuto, suji, he covers those bases, and covers them very well. If we needed single bevels I would not have a maker at this point, as we have far too little experience with them.


----------



## khashy (Aug 19, 2019)

Ashi hamono. Nuff said.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't know, it would have to be someone not only good but reliable and predictable too. If it is the only maker you can use forever, you better be able to get stuff from him in a reasonable and timely manner. Lots of great makers out there, but some are so unpredictable that you might end up not getting your knife. We assume this is the only way to get a custom?


----------



## Garm (Aug 19, 2019)

I guess T.Fujiwara because of both the quality, but probably more importantly in this context, the variety in types of knives and sizes he offers. I can't imagine a type of knife I could ever need that isn't an option for standard ordering on his website.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2019)

That would be tough.
It would probably be Shigefusa or Ashi Hamono.


----------



## lemeneid (Aug 19, 2019)

I just need a knife that can cut. And that knife has to be a TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2019)

lemeneid said:


> I just need a knife that can cut. And that knife has to be a TFTFTFTFTFTFTFTFTF


Seconded TFTFTFTFTFx2


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2019)

Zweber12 said:


> hmm... let me think about that one...


TF?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 19, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> TF?



Nah, he’s a Misono man.


----------



## Paraffin (Aug 19, 2019)

Yoshikazu Ikeda. I have three of his knives in daily use: 115mm petty, 190mm petty, 165mm nakiri. They're suminigashi (damascus) cladding which I don't care about, but I really like the Blue #1 steel, and the grind is great. One day I might get one of his honyaki knives if I can sneak the expense past my wife.


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 19, 2019)

Winner: Toyama/Watanabe - gyuto profile isn't for everyone, but I really dig it and the steel isn't bad either.  Killer all-around.
Honorable mention: Wakui - consistent and they just work. Love 'em!


----------



## labor of love (Aug 19, 2019)

Tomorrow I could have a completely different answer but for today I’d say Evan Antzenberger. His combination of aesthetics, grind and handle quality really stand out out to me.


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Tomorrow I could have a completely different answer but for today I’d say Evan Antzenberger. His combination of aesthetics, grind and handle quality really stand out out to me.


If I didn't choose a Japanese maker, this would be my #1. Evan's work is STELLAR!!!


----------



## valgard (Aug 19, 2019)

Zweber12 said:


> hmm... let me think about that one...


Looooool


----------



## valgard (Aug 19, 2019)

If Japanese, Toyama/Watanabe.
If Western, Halcyonforge.


----------



## ThinMan (Aug 19, 2019)

Konosuke Fujiyama


----------



## childermass (Aug 19, 2019)

I would go with Watanabe. I have lots of different knives from him, single and double bevel and like all of them. Not every piece is stellar but all perform well.
He‘s reliable, easy to work with and reasonably fast. 
Could anyone ask for more? [emoji4]


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 19, 2019)

Tansu and it’s not close


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 19, 2019)

Then Yoshikazu Tanaka and then Shiraki then Shigeki Tanaka then Yoshikazu Ikeda then...


----------



## zizirex (Aug 19, 2019)

Takamura!!! and then Hinoura..


----------



## YG420 (Aug 19, 2019)

KATO


----------



## 42537703 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mert Tansu


----------



## panda (Aug 19, 2019)

mizuno, because OG. but also, grind & heat treat


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 19, 2019)

Rader/tansu/the 9. All perform, ergonomics, easy makers to work with as well


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2019)

No love for Kramer or his protege?


----------



## McMan (Aug 19, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> No love for Kramer or his protege?



Who’s his protege?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 19, 2019)

No love for Chelsea Miller?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> No love for Chelsea Miller?


I get my cheese graters at Ikea


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 19, 2019)

McMan said:


> Who’s his protege?


Maumasi


----------



## flying hippo (Aug 19, 2019)

labor of love said:


> No love for Chelsea Miller?



I did not know this person so I googled and watched one of her vids.

Then I checked out her website and found this:


> Chef Knife
> from 800.00
> 
> **Due to current high demand, please allow up to 12 months for this knife to be produced and delivered.**




WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS WORLD!!?!?!?


----------



## Ivang (Aug 19, 2019)

Yoshikane


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 19, 2019)

Another one of these "If you could only have one" threads.....


----------



## McMan (Aug 20, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Maumasi


Thanks. I didn't know this. Mareko seems like a cool guy. His work is in the "I will never get to try this" basket for me.


----------



## Customfan (Aug 20, 2019)

Not an easy one....

Probably Y.Tanaka or Kato.... lots of great smiths out there...

Have always been impressed by Toyama for instance and as of late I find Jiro’s work impressive as well... just loove the blade I got from him...

Sorry, cant limit myself to just one!

Ohh wait..... Genkai...., ;-)


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 20, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Another one of these "If you could only have one" threads.....


It’s all just a variation on which is best, asked slightly differently. We all seem to try to find the ultimate knife to rule them all. At the same time most realize that such a thing doesn’t exist, and I for one am glad, what would I waste my time and money on if I found the perfect knife.....


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> It’s all just a variation on which is best, asked slightly differently. We all seem to try to find the ultimate knife to rule them all. At the same time most realize that such a thing doesn’t exist, and I for one am glad, what would I waste my time and money on if I found the perfect knife.....


You could always buy multiples. Seems like a popular hobby for some people.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 20, 2019)

Maybe Raquin - I’ve got a small handful of knives that are more expensive but my one instance of his work is my current best performer. But also maybe Martell - not far behind and the edge on his stainless lasts longer with just stropping than anything else I’ve got. Then maybe Watanabe - he makes so many different styles, not just petty gyuto suji bunka but the single bevels, the butchery knives, etc.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Another one of these "If you could only have one" threads.....


Technically the forum ran out of cool new stuff to talk about early 2018. We’ve just been regurgitating the same talking points but under new thread names since then.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 20, 2019)

If Japanese, Toyama/Watanabe
If Western, Xerxes


----------



## vitreous (Aug 20, 2019)

From the few blades I've handled (don't own any), probably Hoss.


----------



## Eloh (Aug 20, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> If Japanese, Toyama/Watanabe
> If Western, Xerxes



+1


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 20, 2019)

TF or Heiji. I like the way they look, sharpen and cut.


----------



## Sharpchef (Aug 20, 2019)

Only one knifemaker ? for sure Chelsea Miller! No questions there.... (is there another option ? ) 

I would choose her! for sure ! Sorry i don `t like male`s in a 1 on 1 situation  .... With one knifemaker on one island ? Yep Chelsea would be the right one  . 

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## mack (Aug 20, 2019)

Benjamin Kamon. No doubt. And maybe Xerxes.

Mack.


----------



## Matus (Aug 20, 2019)

I would just make the knives myself 

Seriously, there are so many makers I would be more than happy with. But wouldn't i be boring to have all knives from just one maker? 

Still - if forced to pick one - I would probably go with Bryan. He is a funny guy and makes pretty OK knives


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 20, 2019)

panda said:


> mizuno, because OG. but also, grind & heat treat


Ah man forgot about Mizuno. Good choice!!!


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

@ashy2classy if you have an itch to scratch koki is about to drop some cool Mizs in 2-3 weeks


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 20, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> Ah man forgot about Mizuno. Good choice!!!


I hear they make some good shoes and golf clubs too...


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 20, 2019)

Which Mizu would you guys recommend?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

CiderBear said:


> Which Mizu would you guys recommend?


Im chasing dx non suminagashi line....wh2 honyaki for the win if your bank account allows it.


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 20, 2019)

HHH....... Have you seen any of his latest work? Nuff said! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @ashy2classy if you have an itch to scratch koki is about to drop some cool Mizs in 2-3 weeks


Do you know if these will be sanmai or honyaki?


----------



## CiderBear (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Im chasing dx non suminagashi line....wh2 honyaki for the win if your bank account allows it.



This one? https://japanesechefsknife.com/prod...-wa-gyuto-with-shinogi-210mm-to-270mm-3-sizes

Also just saw that Carbon Knife Co stopped listing all the Shigehiro gyutos. Oops


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> No love for Chelsea Miller?



I was going to give her my vote. She seems to be consistent, and you know what you get buying from her.


----------



## GoodMagic (Aug 20, 2019)

If I could only have one maker I would chose Michael Rader. His knives, I have three, are all incredibly well made, are a joy to use, and his attention to detail is beyaond reproach. I am particulary fond of W2 and his treatment of this steel is exquisite. Beautiful hamon, high hardness, well forged functional blades. If you are looking for a western gyuto with an integral bolster I don't think you can do much better.


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 20, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I hear they make some good shoes and golf clubs too...


OT: yep, I LOVE their irons. I've had a set of them for almost 20 years.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Do you know if these will be sanmai or honyaki?


He’s restocking the ks profile dx San mai


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Im chasing dx non suminagashi line....wh2 honyaki for the win if your bank account allows it.


I WILL have a 270mm honyaki later this year, even if my wife leaves me.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Shame


----------



## Elliot (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Im chasing dx non suminagashi line....wh2 honyaki for the win if your bank account allows it.



Heard overall mixed reviews about Mizuno. Actually never had anything from them. But you and @ashy2classy being fans gives a man cause to reconsider.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

Yeah, there’s pretty varied price points for Miz knives. I think you get what you pay for literally. Over the years Ive noticed various levels of quality w Hontaren blue 2 line-but as the price has increased perhaps theyre alittle nicer than they used to be, but everything else seems solid to me.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 20, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I WILL have a 270mm honyaki later this year, even if my wife leaves me.



Your knife collection and your eventual divorce from your wife is something of a serial here on KKF. (Not that you’re alone in wenting this kind of a problem: but it is a common theme in your posts [emoji6]). I hope you manage to squeeze in a few more [emoji380] and keep your wife at the same time!


----------



## labor of love (Aug 20, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> OT: yep, I LOVE their irons. I've had a set of them for almost 20 years.


are they san mai as well?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 20, 2019)

labor of love said:


> are they san mai as well?



Plz, they’re honyaki!


----------



## guitarmanchu (Aug 21, 2019)

Cris Anderson. Hands down. Best knives I've ever used by a fairly wide margin. Insane cutters, super comfortable in the hand, and killer aesthetics.


----------



## Tanalasta (Aug 21, 2019)

So many options. Not all of us have tried them all, especially these bespoke, boutique, high-end ......

My favourite at the moment is my Toyama gyuto. Not unaffordable (yet) ; light and nimble in hand and a great cutter.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 23, 2019)

I like Rader, Martell, Mizuno for answers. But for me it would be Mario.


----------



## panda (Aug 23, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> I like Rader, Martell, Mizuno for answers. But for me it would be Mario.


combine mizuno grind, mario profile, and tf or heiji steel = OMG


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2019)

panda said:


> combine mizuno grind, mario profile, and tf or heiji steel = OMG



All this talk about Mizuno. I gotta try one now I guess.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 23, 2019)

panda said:


> combine mizuno grind, mario profile, and tf or heiji steel = OMG


Maybe I’ll send Heiji a Mario profile to try and work with...


----------



## labor of love (Aug 23, 2019)

Elliot said:


> All this talk about Mizuno. I gotta try one now I guess.


Yeah mines gonna be on the way soon. Really can’t wait.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yeah mines gonna be on the way soon. Really can’t wait.



Which one ya get?


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 23, 2019)

Mario profile plus panda grind is pretty stellar too.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 23, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Which one ya get?


DX w KS profile...Hard to get a guarantee that it will be suitable enough for a lefty though. If it’s off I’ll likely sell bnib


----------



## panda (Aug 23, 2019)

Chuckles said:


> Mario profile plus panda grind is pretty stellar too.


when i tweaked that mario, i based it around what i remembered about the miz honyaki i had before.'


by the way, how are you liking the marko honyaki?? i actually tweaked that one more than i did the mario, lol


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 23, 2019)

Haven’t had a chance to use it much. I am moving and just started a new job that has been mostly menu writing so far. The next couple of weeks should turn the corner into heavy use. It has fallen through everything it has touched so far. 

Labor, I would love to hear how the mizuno compares to Shigehiro for grind when you finally get it in hand.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh well the shigehiro is 261-264grams so there will be plenty of difference between them.
What’s fun about shigehiro is that it’s so narrow for its weight class. Finesse bruiser. Imagine a linebacker that can run 4.10 40yd dash.


----------



## panda (Aug 23, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Oh well the shigehiro is 261-264grams so there will be plenty of difference between them.
> What’s fun about shigehiro is that it’s so narrow for its weight class. Finesse bruiser. Imagine a linebacker that can run 4.10 40yd dash.


devin white!


----------



## ian (Aug 23, 2019)

It’d be fun if someone could use a heavier metal and make a heavyweight laser. Maybe white #2 with platinum cladding? Few gems embedded in the handle, just for balance.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 23, 2019)

ian said:


> It’d be fun if someone could use a heavier metal and make a heavyweight laser. Maybe white #2 with platinum cladding? Few gems embedded in the handle, just for balance.


Honyaki


----------



## gcsquared (Aug 24, 2019)

Dalman - hands down.


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 24, 2019)

Tanaka, shigeki Tanaka, he makes a variety of blades from the very cheap to the very expensive. His lower end stuff is affordable enough for it to not scare a younger me and his higher end stuff would still be unicorn territory for the current me. His blades are also exceptional.


----------



## Gregmega (Aug 24, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> I WILL have a 270mm honyaki later this year, even if my wife leaves me.



Do like I did and turn her into a collector.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 24, 2019)

Have not experienced as many makers like quite a few members here. Even so cannot limit it to one smith. Watanabe makes knives with great grinds and his treatment of blue #2 is superb.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 24, 2019)

Gregmega said:


> Do like I did and turn her into a collector.



1. How did you do it?
2. What is she collecting? [emoji16]


----------



## ian (Aug 24, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Honyaki



? Is there something about honyaki that would make it denser?


----------



## labor of love (Aug 24, 2019)

ian said:


> ? Is there something about honyaki that would make it denser?


Yes. I don’t know why though. I’m not a nerd.


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 24, 2019)

Chuckles...... Good to see you around! If HHH wasn't an hour and a half away (and one of my best friends) then Mario would certainly be number one in my book...... Grinds, F&F, simply amazing blades!!!


----------



## panda (Aug 24, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yes. I don’t know why though. I’m not a nerd.


liar


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 25, 2019)

cheflarge said:


> Chuckles...... Good to see you around! If HHH wasn't an hour and a half away (and one of my best friends) then Mario would certainly be number one in my book...... Grinds, F&F, simply amazing blades!!!



The only knife Mario has made custom for me is with HHH Damascus!


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 25, 2019)

Godslayer said:


> Tanaka, shigeki Tanaka, he makes a variety of blades from the very cheap to the very expensive. His lower end stuff is affordable enough for it to not scare a younger me and his higher end stuff would still be unicorn territory for the current me. His blades are also exceptional.


↑ *This*! If I were going to play this game, Tanaka would be it. Most styles, many steels, from $100 to $1,200 and all perform.


----------



## madelinez (Aug 25, 2019)

Tansu... or maybe Watanabe.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 25, 2019)

Bought a Takagi Honyaki 240mm about twelve years ago used it at work. It was cheap from Japan WW. About 250.00 had an overgrind about one inch from the heel. Put a Stefan Keller ebony handle. Years later did a major thinning on it & the overgrind disappeared. Started with 80 grit 1x42 belt & bucket of water.

It is not just because the Takagi is a beast like Craig said they do feel more dense. Both of us order stuff in the mail I cut down cardboard boxes for recycle bin. The Takagi goes through thick stock with ease. It is actually fun probably cut into smaller pieces than need to. Her Uncle died funeral last week he was 95. I was cutting Red Ginger from the yard to put on the grave. Had a lighter sharp knife to go through the tuff stems was too much work pulled out the Takagi sailed through the stems. Was trimming the leaves on the bottom part the heel just touched my finger it was a clean cut but bloody. Went to funeral forgot about the honyaki. Yesterday picked it up from the yard a little rust and blood on the polished grind. Put it to the stones & good as new. A wonderful hunk of steel that will never die.

I have been checking out the Mizuno Tanren 240mm from Koki at JCK. It has a nice hamon and a very mediocre handle. Perfect for me, have a couple really nice Handles. Many of the Honyaki handles are too long & busy for my taste. They are nicely made I guess they figure if paying 1k-2k for a honyaki blade must have fancy handles with lots of spacers & nice wood. There are no grind pictures on Koki's site. Anyone used these? Not looking for a mirror polished blade. Like the looks of this Honyaki. Price is reasonable at 954.00.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Aug 25, 2019)

If I have only one choice? Watanabe, without any hesitation!


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 25, 2019)

Surprised with all the Mizuno love I must have got some poor examples but I quickly moved on from both white and blue honyaki from them. Both chubby and would have needed more work then I’m willing to put in to make them perform well.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> Surprised with all the Mizuno love I must have got some poor examples but I quickly moved on from both white and blue honyaki from them. Both chubby and would have needed more work then I’m willing to put in to make them perform well.


When were they purchased?


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 25, 2019)

Rumore was they got skinnier over the years,
not sure if this is good or bad, just differerent


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

Yeah, like I’ve said elsewhere the 2011-15 Mizuno are a bit different than newer ones(grind).
There’s really just like 4 of us talking about Mizuno. As opposed to almost every thread getting some sort of wat/Toyama mention. Haha


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 25, 2019)

labor of love said:


> When were they purchased?



It was pretty shortly after JCK released them probably 2012ish, it’s not like they were awful but way to chunky for me, had a hard time moving through product smoothly


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ve had older Mizuno(not honyaki) felt the same about them. Really liked the profile though. Newer ones are a tad taller too. Newer honyaki way nice.
I think it depends on who’s making them.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 25, 2019)

That’s why I haven’t done Mizuno yet. I’ve heard, though I cannot claim it as fact, that previous generations made “better” knives. The current head, Jun-San, is the fifth generation and clearly knows how to make kitchen knives, but I’ve had enough mixed reviews to slow me down. That’s sorta where I am.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

By generations are you referring to Miz family?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 25, 2019)

Honestly, not 100% sure. That term is just seemingly what’s used. Even Koki uses it in interaction and on his site.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

Okay. Because the family rarely makes the knives anymore.
My assertion is only that hontanren are “better” now than several years back. Modern wh2 honyaki is pretty amazeballs.
I have reason to believe The dx line is a step up in several ways from hontanren line.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

@Elliot https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/experience-on-mizuno-tanrenjo-knife.31673/


----------



## Jville (Aug 25, 2019)

Wdestate said:


> It was pretty shortly after JCK released them probably 2012ish, it’s not like they were awful but way to chunky for me, had a hard time moving through product smoothly



I thought you put down Mert as one of your favs. Maybe, it was someone else. He said he's a huge fan of Mizuno. Mert is definitely a fav of mine, kind of hard to pick just one though.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 25, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @Elliot https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/experience-on-mizuno-tanrenjo-knife.31673/



Also my understanding that much of it is OEM. And again, I can't prove this, but I have been told by several that the honyaki is still made by Jun-San. Perhaps also the suminagashi.


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 25, 2019)

Jville said:


> I thought you put down Mert as one of your favs. Maybe, it was someone else. He said he's a huge fan of Mizuno. Mert is definitely a fav of mine, kind of hard to pick just one though.



Not sure what you are saying? I did say mert is a fav of mine. Not sure if you are saying mert also likes mizuno, but I can tell you my blades from him are 100% different from my mizuno experience.


----------



## Jville (Aug 25, 2019)

@Wdestate, Oh I wasn't trying to imply your blades from Mert are like mizuno. I was just saying he liked their grinds and maybe their is something to what some others were saying about the older ones being different from the newer ones. I got two mert honyakis that I love, but I don't have or tried any mizunos. I have been wanting to for quite awhile, just hadn't pulled the trigger on any. My bad maybe I should of worded my previous statement better. It was kind of vague. I guess, because I wasn't trying to make any strong assertions.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 25, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Okay. Because the family rarely makes the knives anymore.
> My assertion is only that hontanren are “better” now than several years back. Modern wh2 honyaki is pretty amazeballs.
> I have reason to believe The dx line is a step up in several ways from hontanren line.



When you say modern wh2 amazeballs have you used one?

Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitida Honyaki 240mm wt2 64-65 hardness. One l'm looking at. Like the profile & hamon on that blade. Don't expect a laser edge on a honyaki, but it must be a good cutter. Like I said no choil shots on JCK.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 25, 2019)

Elliot said:


> Also my understanding that much of it is OEM. And again, I can't prove this, but I have been told by several that the honyaki is still made by Jun-San. Perhaps also the suminagashi.



Mizuno is a knife house in Sakai, so its hard to believe anything is made by one person. 
That's before you get into the whole deal about which generation was even involved.



Keith Sinclair said:


> When you say modern wh2 amazeballs have you used one?...Like I said no choil shots on JCK.



IIRC Panda did a writeup (Miz vs Miz)


----------



## labor of love (Aug 25, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> When you say modern wh2 amazeballs have you used one?
> 
> Mizuno Tanrenjo Akitida Honyaki 240mm wt2 64-65 hardness. One l'm looking at. Like the profile & hamon on that blade. Don't expect a laser edge on a honyaki, but it must be a good cutter. Like I said no choil shots on JCK.


Yes. I used @panda honyaki wh2 a while back.


----------



## panda (Aug 25, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yes. I used @panda honyaki wh2 a while back.


i miss that knife everyday


----------



## Customfan (Aug 25, 2019)

Been using my Mizuno Honyaki W2 for years, its been great... my most go to honyaki.... granted Koki did pick me a nice nimble specimen. The DX Suminagashi is also highly underrated IMHO.

I was convinced ever since Salty made that cool review years ago.....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks coming from you guys means something.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 26, 2019)

I enquired about the knife, Koki sent me a choil shot it is thicker up top and thins quite a bit to the edge. No need to mess with the grind on that blade.

He offered any help with my choice.


----------



## thirsty0ne (Aug 27, 2019)

That’s a no brainer, Xerxes is the name.
Got a nice bunch of stuff from all corners of the world, but the 140mm Petty by him is my/our most used knive. Work quality and approach is immaculate and a class of its own. Period.


----------



## panda (Aug 27, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I enquired about the knife, Koki sent me a choil shot it is thicker up top and thins quite a bit to the edge. No need to mess with the grind on that blade.
> 
> He offered any help with my choice.


which one you interested in keith?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 28, 2019)

It is the Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki 240mm. Has a D handle with blond horn in the picture. Since I will put my own handle on it he said that I could buy just the blade without handle. Like the profile of the Mizuno & the choil shot he sent looks like a great grind to me. 954.00 probably around same price without handle I would imagine. I have had two Honyaki blades of coarse the Takagi rehandled & major thinning almost sold it once. It is still one of the best hunks of steel I own. The Singratin (not sure of spelling) I bought off BST years ago never used or sharpened. It had a burnt chestnut handle. Used for a while made me appreciate the handle, It felt like a solid piece of steel could not see the Hamon on it. I sold it to a good friend who is a banquet chef. He loves that knife. Honyaki's are not just for show if you want to cut with the best tool in your cooking trade who can argue with that.

Almost a grand the most I have ever spent on a knife. I love carbon steel this would probably be the best knife I will ever own. Was trying to find a really nice Damascus for a show knife to wow the students to replace the Dave Martell spa Hiromoto used as pass around. Had several offers to buy it resisted at first, finally gave in. I'm sure there are some nice Damascus knives more looked could not decide. This will be a good wow knife with a nice handle. It will not be used as a pass around.


----------



## Stnakamu (Aug 28, 2019)

My high end knives are only Takedas but I love the 2 I own!


----------



## osakajoe (Aug 28, 2019)

The title is also missing sharpener or grinder. Very important skill that most people ignore or gloss over and the most talked about skill when people describe their knives. 

I’ll add elder Hide-san to the list for single bevel sharpeners.


----------



## panda (Aug 28, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> It is the Mizuno Tanrenjo Honyaki 240mm. Has a D handle with blond horn in the picture. Since I will put my own handle on it he said that I could buy just the blade without handle. Like the profile of the Mizuno & the choil shot he sent looks like a great grind to me. 954.00 probably around same price without handle I would imagine. I have had two Honyaki blades of coarse the Takagi rehandled & major thinning almost sold it once. It is still one of the best hunks of steel I own. The Singratin (not sure of spelling) I bought off BST years ago never used or sharpened. It had a burnt chestnut handle. Used for a while made me appreciate the handle, It felt like a solid piece of steel could not see the Hamon on it. I sold it to a good friend who is a banquet chef. He loves that knife. Honyaki's are not just for show if you want to cut with the best tool in your cooking trade who can argue with that.
> 
> Almost a grand the most I have ever spent on a knife. I love carbon steel this would probably be the best knife I will ever own. Was trying to find a really nice Damascus for a show knife to wow the students to replace the Dave Martell spa Hiromoto used as pass around. Had several offers to buy it resisted at first, finally gave in. I'm sure there are some nice Damascus knives more looked could not decide. This will be a good wow knife with a nice handle. It will not be used as a pass around.


the white steel one? you will love it, it's seriously the best overall knife i've ever had. only issue i had with it was that it ran short.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 28, 2019)

Yes it is the white steel. Was looking at some nice Damascus at around 500.00- 800.00$ just could not get excited about like a primo Honyaki Wt. #2 with a killer Hamon.


----------



## Xenif (Aug 28, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> The title is also missing sharpener or grinder. Very important skill that most people ignore or gloss over and the most talked about skill when people describe their knives.
> 
> I’ll add elder Hide-san to the list for single bevel sharpeners.


I mention this problem in post # 1, and I agree its largely overlooked

"I know this is a very hard question, as some knives are forged and ground and finished by different people. But if you had to choose ONE maker, who would you pick and why?" From post #1


----------

